# Scratch built passenger cars



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

It seems ages since I posted any pics of my builds,last year was a sad time in one respect when Mum passed over but great in another as Fi and I finally got hitched! 
So not much time or money for trains until the end of the year.End of the year came and more time available but no money so out came the ply/balsa sheets and bits and pieces.
I have wanted some 1.20 passenger cars for some time so got stuck in with some basic drawings and photos from which I drew up some generic NG designs.The results are shown here.
The first is still under construction and will ride on LGB trucks/bach wheels.The second car rides on bachmann trucks/wheels and the third is actually a bash and upscaling of two Bach passenger cars and although the windows are smaller it fits well I think.
Once I have completed the remaing car I will have a consist of four, the fourth being an REA baggage car I built some while ago.
All in all great fun and minimal expense.
Regards


Bunny


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi David, 

EXCELLENT!!!! Those look very good - congratulations on your very good work. 

Are they stained wood, or are they painted?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Bunny, 
Superb work. Any details on that roof construction?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work indeed.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are something!


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys, the sides are ply in the case of the scratched cars and obviously plastic on the Bach bash.The window frames are applied to the ply sides before the overlays are applied.They are all overlaid with 1/32 balsa which is scribed with a sharp pencil and then stained with coloured varnish.The gold lining is with one of those glitter pens from the supermarket,over here they are around £2.50 a pair one gold one silver.The Bach bashed car had added depth applied prior to the overlay.I will take pics of the roof construction on the current work in progress but basically the roofs are of balsa construction over ply formers with the end curves formed by laying the grain of two layers of 1/32 ,softened in water across the car.Doing this carefully gets the compound curves to lay down with no kinking.
Bunny


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice work! 
Now that you are married, you will discover just how precious free time is.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

David,

Those are excellent cars. I admire your ability to create something so nice with so little. I've noticed other postings indicating how difficult it's going to be to maintain their hobbies during tuff economic times. You are, in fact, showing them how it can be done.

Those will be fine additions to your collection. 

Doc


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

David

Like Bruce, I am interested in the roof construction. Perhaps you could give a little tutorial on how it was done. There is quite a lot of fine work in that phrase .. plywood formers ... as that implies transferring the compound curve from a drawing to a former that can be cut. It is a bit like lofting a boat and since I have done some of that, I know that it doesn't come quite as easy as your modest phrase suggests!

Regards ... Doug


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Dougald and Bruce,
I will take photos as I go along,managed to glue the sides ends and four roof formers this morning,drying as I write.
The majority of the roof sides are simple as there is no compound curve involved so the wood with the grain along the length sets down nicely.When I come to the ends however I deal with them seperately using two layers of thin balsa with the grain across the car well soaked in water to make the material pliable.These layers are glued and pinned in stages and when all is dry they are sanded and filled.Once the roofs are covered with simulated tar paper everything looks ok.As said before I will post pics once I have got further.
One tool that I have found so useful in making cars is my power scroll saw.I picked up a Fox machine some while ago from a local dealer for £65,marketed as Delta in the US I think It has a cast base,variable speed,tilt table,blower and light plus the bonus of a power take off with flexible rotary drive and a full set of accessories.This is great for cutting multiple formers,curved step sides etc.,by very lightly gluing four sheets of ply together with a paper pattern on top and cutting them all together.Voila!(machine destructions are in French!!) pieces all the same and plenty time saved!

Regards
Bunny


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet job David!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Good work!


----------

